# Training For A 10 km run...



## Freddie99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been thinking recently, due to the fact that I will soon be on holiday from school in about a week, that I would like to train over my month's holiday for a ten kilometer run. Running seems to be an effective stress buster for me so when the revision starts I get running. I just need some general advice on 10 km runs really. Does anyone know of any 10 km races in the Eastbourne area?

Tom H


----------



## aymes (Mar 13, 2009)

If I'm looking for a race I tend to use the Runners World website, they have an event search facility where you can search by distance, area etc. I've found plenty on there really local to me that I'd never have heard of otherwise.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 13, 2009)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but the Brighton Rat Race (urban adventure race) will be on 13th / 14th June 09. Saturday Evening Mean Streets, for pairs or teams of 3, minimum age 16 years (I think - couldn't check without doing a full imaginary online entry), will involve about 2.5 hours of running, navigating and tasks (see gallery for example photos) http://www.ratraceadventure.com/page105.asp


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 14, 2009)

That's quite an interesting looking event Copepod. Looks good. The only bugger would be that I am highly dangerous on a bike. Friends who were with me on CCF camp will testify to that fact... But it really does look like a good thing. I think I'd need to be able to crack a 10 km run prior to doing that sort of thing.

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Mar 15, 2009)

Saturday evening Rat Race Mean Streets doesn't involve any biking.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Tom, how about the 'Heroes' 10k in Brighton, May 17th? They're trying to get the Guinness world record for highest number of superheroes gathered in one place. Perhaps you could go as 'Insulin Man' or 'Glucoman' or something!

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/events/viewevent.asp?sp=&v=2&EN=43476


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 15, 2009)

I like the idea of that Northerner, looks like a possible option if I were to get into gear and start my training sooner or later.

Tom H


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 15, 2009)

I might also tempt my dad into running this one with me. A father and son team should go down well I think. Now to convince him to dress up as a superhero....

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

hows the training for the 10k coming on tom??


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2009)

Died a death I'm afraid  Too much going on; revision and such for A levels. Though a few runs have been done. Last 5 km run I did took 25 minutes which is good! It's been a question of priorities and sadly my running has been put on hold for university. 

Tom


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

lol well it would be my last on my list to tom if i had a levels to do!!! i remember my sister doing hers she was stressed as hell!!!!! well good luck with them mate and let us know if i can help with anything


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers for the offer Mike! Much appreciated. This might interest you to know, I'm begining the process of joining the ACF as an adult instructor to keep me out of trouble when I'm at uni. 

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice one tom!!!! let me know how you get on


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Mike,

At the moment it all consists of a large amount of paperwork and waiting really. Various things like CRB checks etc.

Tom H


----------

